# Connecting TV and DVD player



## sweuxth (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've purchased a toshiba sd2010kb DVD player for my TV which is a philips 37pfl9946/12 model.

Obviously the DVD player has come with an attached wire and plug but no other cables. What cables do I need to connect them?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

According to the TV User Manual, the "Euro connector" is your only option.

According to the DVD User Manual, you can use SCART (which I believe is the same as the Euro cable/connector).


----------

